# Could we do more against the antis?



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

No doubt the antis will view the ERAC show as a battle lost, but I’m sure they’ll continue with the ongoing war they insist on waging. I can’t help but think the herp community could be doing more and pulling together ready to strike back as and when required. Firstly Chris Newman and the FBH will certainly incur costs in the course of his work. So joining the FBH will certainly assist him I’m sure. As will making a small donation. 

Maybe RFUK and the FBH need to work together, getting members to mention the FBH in their signature with a link to the website to increase awareness? On a forum I used to sponsor, the owner used to raise money for worthy causes. Those who contributed by way of donation had a logo placed by the admin team placed in their signature as way of a thank you, and again to raise awareness of the good cause. Many of the forum members wanted to be seen to be actively supporting the good causes and so made a contribution as they wanted the logo in their sig. Maybe the admin / mods and the FBH could work together on this?

If antis are at future venues talking to the public and handing out propaganda then why don’t the various clubs or FBH produce their own leaflets (Partly funded by the above) stating how all animals are captive bred. Educate the public etc. You could even go as far as to point out the lies and propaganda published by the APA and detail why there are better charities and conservation projects out there to support. Maybe even naming a few and explaining why the public may be better to hand over their hard earned cash to these organisations rather than the animal rights terrorists?

Also I think a FBH Paypal account set up would make it easier for forum members or even lurking members of the public to contribute into the “fighting fund” mentioned by Connie F.

I’m sure other forum members could come up with bigger and better ideas than me. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Very good idea. It seems that we, as reptile keepers, seem to just sit back and take this bulls*** propaganda that they put on their website and feed to the media and public.

If we all clubbed together and contributed towards the FBH we may be able to change peoples perceptions on reptiles and reptile keepers.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

what is the FBH's website?


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Can a foreigner become a member of the FBH?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Have you not read this forum?

The herp community can barely get on with each other, never mind trying to organise a plan of action against the anti's together :lol:


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

As Scott has said the fighting fund is up and running click my sig


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

That banner needs to be every where.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

955i said:


> Have you not read this forum?
> 
> The herp community can barely get on with each other, never mind trying to organise a plan of action against the anti's together :lol:


You've just hit the nail on the head. You only have to look at some of the threads over the last month or so to see why the antis probably consider us an easy target. I know its a big ask but as a community we really should put aside our differences and show a united front to a common enemy, we can always continue our internal politics and bickering at a later date after we've sorted the bunny hugging freak jobs.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Issa said:


> You've just hit the nail on the head. You only have to look at some of the threads over the last month or so to see why the antis probably consider us an easy target. I know its a big ask but as a community we really should put aside our differences and show a united front to a common enemy, we can always continue our internal politics and bickering at a later date after we've sorted the bunny hugging freak jobs.


 Totally right.


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

how do you put the banner in your sig?????


----------



## Forestjewel (Aug 16, 2007)

I was asked to remove mine


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Forestjewel said:


> I was asked to remove mine


I think that was probably because it was just a signature link to another forum, didnt have any info on supporting the cause.. just information coming soon.

RFUK is obviously keen to support and promote the cause and the FBH in anyway we can! Im all up for the OP's suggestion of working together to increase awareness. All suggestions welcome! when will the FHB site be up and running again?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I think we all need to band together a little bit better ,we can all be a bit quick to jump on the lynching bandwagon over small things, This must give the antis loads of ammo when we are quick to call other keepers crule.
We need to try and stick up for ourselfs a bit as the APH know reptile keeping dont get much sympathy from the public as reptiles are not cute like puppy and kittens.
They think we are an easy target we need to let them know we are not


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

If these NutJobs ever get their way, and it is possible they could do a lot of damage to our beloved hobby, the linking of other forums will be the least of our problems.
Maybe now is the time for a bit of Solidarity, no matter which forum the ideas come from ????
I know of many many other forums, i belong to most of them, but it doesn't affect my posting here, or anywhere else for that matter.
The Internet is a very big place, lets not be so small minded about things -)


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

hogboy said:


> If these NutJobs ever get their way, and it is possible they could do a lot of damage to our beloved hobby, the linking of other forums will be the least of our problems.
> Maybe now is the time for a bit of Solidarity, no matter which forum the ideas come from ????
> I know of many many other forums, i belong to most of them, but it doesn't affect my posting here, or anywhere else for that matter.
> The Internet is a very big place, lets not be so small minded about things -)


Yeah agreed, but why link to another sites forum for hobby issues with nothing in it when we all ready have a forum for hobby issues here... there was no idea coming from anywhere just an empty forum apart from a 'comming soon' thread.

Anyhow... just thought I better comment after the earlier post thats all


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

has anyone thought of promoting the future shows as "captive bred only" events, i know 99% of the animals on sale are in fact cb but this one issue is the one most commonly used by anti's, so why dont we use it to our advantage, actively promote the captive bred part, make it obvious to even to the most uneducated man on the street that this event is about the captive breeding of species, an event for people to buy and trade captive bloodlines to diversify our captivebred collections (notice how many times im saying captivebred )

the anti's try to make it sound like a market, a hidden illegal mass movement, why not emphasise that in fact its more of a society/club/hobbyist event, where hobbyist's, petkeepers gather to swap captive bred animals.

try to make these points central to anything to do with future meeting, 

its a hobbyist gathering
its captive bred only
one of the aims is for hobbyists to exchange thier lines
include the clubs, societys etc involved
make it obvious its a hobbyist meeting not an "event" thats too big, its suggests farmed, big scale to joe blogg

the anti's paint a picture of 40,000 of us with iguanas under arms gathering in a mass illegal event, thats what has to be tackled.

least thats wot i think 

rgds
ed


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

Pete Q said:


> That banner needs to be every where.


Pete, please point your banner to HERE until the FBH site is back in full swing ERAC - Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club

There is also a donation button on that site too


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I didnt see any donation button last night.. we dont have a problem to linking to a donation page _obviously_. If fact this was one of the things thats been talked about getting set up, I didnt know the FBH had the paypal sorted out as yet.

EDIT: Just got home and realise what problem was, the donate section of that forum isnt visable with firefox and noscript installed, thats why it looked like an empty forum.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Scott W said:


> Pete, please point your banner to HERE until the FBH site is back in full swing ERAC - Essex Reptiles & Amphibian Club
> 
> There is also a donation button on that site too


I'll get a paypal donation button ASAP incorperated in to RFUK's site too.


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

I was sent the code for the donation button yesterday morning, the section went up by mid day, the donation button and Support Banner went up 30 minutes later, all way before I saw someone asking if they could help and where any donations could be sent, it's not even as though a new thread was created.

Sorry if it broke your rules T-bo but it's hard to know what the rules are on here when I see people posting links to other forums.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Good for you mate, no need to apologise?

Anyway... moving on.


----------

